# Cicero calling Quincy !!



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero thinks he is related to Quincy.
They both love to fish !!! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

AWESOME! I think Cicero's is bigger then Quincy's!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy says----yep! Your is bigger Cicero! Great catch! :thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cicero-This is what happened to me after a long day fishing on the dock----

I threw him back and took a nap! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute. Cicero and Quincy, fishin' buddies.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, fishing buddy, I hear ya. I was worn out ater this catch. Tell your Mom to bring you to Ga cause we have a big lake nearby!!
But this fish came from Alaska.ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They sure do look alot alike in the face don't they Dale?

Everytime I see him---he makes me smile!:eyebrows::becky:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes they do, Julie. They could have been in the same litter. I will have to make a picture of Cicero in a day or two without his topknot to post here. Of course, you might not see eyes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll look forward to that. He has the same sweet face/muzzle as Quince. I guess the real difference is Cicero has white on his back and Quincy has black....otherwise---they're twins! Or brothers anyways!:thumb::hug:


----------

